

Sideline, a CoffeeScript shell for your server - TrevorBurnham
http://labnotes.org/2011/09/01/sideline-a-coffeescript-shell-for-your-server/

======
TrevorBurnham
Looks really nice and simple. Would've been great to have for Node Knockout.

